# A new toy on the way for me!



## davebug (May 7, 2012)

So I am new to woodworking in general, but a lathe seems fun. I mean I could either pay some one to turn me a shaving brush handle or I could spend hundreds of dollars and attempt to make one myself right? I looked at a turning class at a local place but the almost $500 price tag for 4 days seemed steep and would leave no money left to buy a lathe. So I downloaded tons of turning videos and set off on my quest for a lathe. Seemed like that was the way to go, so I laid out the following plan this past weekend.

I met my wife out side her office building after she got off work on Friday, a happy surprise to her(points in my favor). Took her to one of her favorite restaurants(more points for me), and then after wards we took a nice walk though Battery Park and sat and looked at the statue of liberty under the full moon (more points).

On the subway ride home I said to her that I would really like a lathe, she said no more tools. But I didn't give up, I quickly followed up with but if I had a lathe I could git rid of some of my wood I have been hoarding. That got her attention so she asked how that would happen. I told her while first it would happen by taking a block of wood and shaping it down to a smaller size, which in my mind is instant progress. That and I could even attempt to sell some of the final product. She then asked me how much it would cost, and this is how I know she knows me and my games too well. I replied 3-5, before I could take my next breath she followed up with hundred or thousand? You see last year when I went to get a new TV I told her 2-3 and when I came home with a 55" 3d led she said wow how did you get that for under $300!? I told her I didnt that it was $2200, needless to say she was not happy about it, and said you know you only get to use that trick once. Any how so the price was set $500 tops.

Then she tells me the deal is contingent on me keeping the room clean and my tools some what hidden, and that I was not allowed to use her Dyson vacuum as a dust collector any more. She told me the other day when she went to vacuum she started to smell roasting nuts or caramel and thought I was in the kitchen making some thing. It turns out that I didn't empty it out after the last time I used it and the wood heating up in it was making that smell. So I got the go sign on a new shop vac too. Man I love my wife.

So this is what I have ordered so far if I missed some thing please let me know also if anyone has any suggestions on shop vac or the like please let me know.

-http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/rikon-12-basic-mini-lathe-70-050VS.aspx
-http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/novaprecisionmidilathechuck1-8tpi.aspx
-a few extra sets of jaws I snagged off craigslist
-A drill chuck

I know I still need some chisels and do not think it will be a hard sell to go a little over the budget as long as they are quality. So suggestions are welcome. I am planing on attempting to turn for now some brush handles, think wine stopper with a chunk of badger hair where the cork part is. Eventually I would like to turn more stuff pens ect. but I think that takes extra equipment and I don't want to push it to far, since I don't even know if I will like it or be any good.

As far as the shop vac it also would need to be able to hook up to my 10" band saw and belt sander as well. The area I have is 27x20x18 inches max give or take a little if I build a new shelf or move some stuff around. It needs to be portable so I can break everything down and put it away since the room is things really a workout room, workshop, and office. The more dust it eats the better because that less time I have to spend dusting and moping after. I don't have a budget on the vac she just wants me to stop using hers and to make sure things stay clean and hidden some what.

Sorry for the mile and half of text but if you made it this far or just skipped to this point and have any suggestions that would be fantastic.

thanks
dave


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2012)

Wow If I used the wifes vacuum I would be in biggggggg trouble. Have fun with the new toy......


----------



## Final Strut (May 7, 2012)

I don't know what you are turning but I have the same lathe and for making my game calls it is great. I love it so much I just picked up the 70-100 model off craigslist for $200 with a full set of turning tools. 


You got a really good price on your lathe. I got mine back in February off amazon for $300 with free shipping. 

Have fun with your new toys


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 8, 2012)

Hi Dave,
I would recommend this product to help keep your shop vac from plugging up to quickly. It comes in this small size and a larger size that fits on top of a metal garbage can.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004310/8939/mini-dust-collection-separator.aspx

I have the larger one but it is connected to a 1.5 hp dust collector. Depending on the size of your shop vac the smaller one might better suit your needs.
Its inexpensive, really easy to empty, and saves your shop vac filter!

Good luck with your new set up, turning is really fun!
Tom


----------



## davebug (May 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Wow If I used the wifes vacuum I would be in biggggggg trouble. Have fun with the new toy......


She wasn't even mad about me using it, it was me not emptying it afterwards. She said "I smelled something wonderful and when I finished vacuuming I came to the kitchen to see what you where making, but nothing was being made". I was still in bed sleeping. 


Joe Rebuild said:


> I used the microwave to dry some mango once...ONCE :karate:


I will remember not to do that. Do you think the corner bodegas will mind if I use theirs? Some thing tells me they might.


----------



## davebug (May 8, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Hi Dave,
> I would recommend this product to help keep your shop vac from plugging up to quickly. It comes in this small size and a larger size that fits on top of a metal garbage can.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004310/8939/mini-dust-collection-separator.aspx
> ...



Yep one of them is on the list just have to figure out what vac to get. I'm not sure if I should get one of the portable style blowers, spend the big bucks on a fein or festool, or just head to sears or home depot and get what ever they have.


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2012)

Congrats on the 'green light', but I'm worried about the requirement to 'keep things clean'... A lathe will sling curls and chips that your vacuum won't catch. Sanding on the lathe will also generate a fair bit of dust which will escape your vac. Not trying to rain on your parade, but I don't want to see you experience bodily harm at the hands of the MRS!

As for the chisels, I love the Thompson tools, and they're high quality. I'd probably recommend looking at the Benjamin's best tools initially(much cheaper) while your learning to sharpen, and that brings up the next point... You're gonna need someway to sharpen your tools. A slow speed grinder and the wolverine setup is popular, and that's what I use. The grinding dust is another cleanliness issue with which you'll have to contend. Alternatively, you could look into carbide tools which don't require sharpening, but the upfront cost is higher.

Good luck!


----------



## Vern Tator (May 8, 2012)

Welcome, That's jumping right into the deep end. Lots of help here, and a never ending supply of advise. The cheapest tool you can buy is the best one they make. Be on the lookout for an 8" bench grinder, preferably a slow speed one, 1750 rpm,because no matter what, you will need to sharpen your tools. You mentioned a sander, if it is an upright belt you might use it to sharpen in the short term.
The great thing about turning is that there is no end to the tools you can buy. I am a far bigger tool hoarder than wood hoarder.


----------



## davebug (May 8, 2012)

I'm a little worried about the "keep it clean" factor too, but I was before the band saw and the belt sander and I managed to get them under control, at least well enough to keep the Mrs. happy. I was thinking about some thing like this but modified to be better http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/lathedusthood.aspx. I don't mind some clean up especially pieces I can see, I'm just trying to avoid a thick coat of dust over everything I own. The room also has a heppa air filter that runs constantly that should help with some of the air born dust. I guess worst case scenario I get a great workout carrying it up and down 4 flights of stairs. It wouldn't be the first time I've thrown 100 foot extension cord out my window and went down and worked on the side walk, people do look at you like your crazy though. Or worse then that some one else gets a good deal on some new equipment.

As far as sharpening goes I am not to worried about it along with the upright belt sander Ive got a full set of whetstones going up to 30k that I use to sharpen my knives and razors. It will just be another new technique to learn.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 8, 2012)

Look like you are ready to make some shavings. 
The local club has three Rikons and as far as I know has never had a problem.

I just use a small dust collector (Harbor Freight about 150) and it does a fine job. I added a 5 micron filter to replace the one that comes with it. I do not know anyone who even tries to vacuum up the shaving, only catch the dust.
That dust hood may work fine for you but I believe I have read several post where it was found to be to cantankerous to adjust and get the pickup close.

The lathe and chuck should serve you well. I will ask why you went with the Mini chuck rather than the G3. I do see Highland list all the chuck jaws at the bottom of the page but the Mini is not designed for many of them. The G3 can be had (with insert and shipping) for $15 more from Amazon or the bay. The following is a list from Nova on jaw suggestions for the different chucks. As you can see the Mini is only rated for up to 50mm but the G3 you can go up to 100mm (all but the three very largest jaw sets).
www.teknatool.com/products/Chuck_Accessories/Jaw_Sets/downloads/Min-Max%20Ranges%20Jaw%20Table%20(mm)Sep06.pdf


----------



## davebug (May 8, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> Look like you are ready to make some shavings.
> The local club has three Rikons and as far as I know has never had a problem.
> 
> I just use a small dust collector (Harbor Freight about 150) and it does a fine job. I added a 5 micron filter to replace the one that comes with it. I do not know anyone who even tries to vacuum up the shaving, only catch the dust.
> ...



I don't know seemed like the right one to me i guess :dunno:. I guess I didn't research it well enough and assumed that their website was telling me the proper info. I guess they should clarify for the noobs out their that just because it accepts it does not mean you should do it. 

I'll have to take a look at the extra sets of jaws I picked up and make sure none are on the no go list. I hopefully should be ok for now not planing on turning anything over 2 inches wide for a while.

Is their ever a need for more then one chuck? So that if down the road I realize I need bigger jaws that don't fit mine and buy a different chuck I don't have one that is a paper weight. Or should I return that one and order the g3 or a different brand altogether?


----------



## Mike Mills (May 8, 2012)

davebug said:


> Is their ever a need for more then one chuck? So that if down the road I realize I need bigger jaws that don't fit mine and buy a different chuck I don't have one that is a paper weight. Or should I return that one and order the g3 or a different brand altogether?



I think chucks are to woodturners as clamps are to flat workers....you just can't have too many....well up to a point. But you can also have just one and change jaws. I have seven, 2-SNs, 4-G3s, and a SN2: I hate changing jaws. Oops eight....a Woodriver.

I was not downplaying the Mini chuck. It is a very good chuck, it is just right now the G3 is available at a fairly cheap price and uses an adapter so that you can move it to a lathe with a different spindle. You can probably push the Mini some. There is also a 70mm set which is rated for the Mini and which is one of my favorites. The Mini will probably handle whatever you throw at it with you current lathe and a small chuck is handy to have if you buy a larger one later.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 8, 2012)

Look for the most cfm you can get with a shop vac!
Tom



davebug said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


----------



## Vern Tator (May 8, 2012)

The nice thing about the Fein and Festool is they do not blow the remaining dust around. They do not have the big blower port on the back.


----------



## davebug (May 10, 2012)

I've done just about nothing but read about dust collectors over the past few days and I think I'm going to go with a actual DC. I traded my wife some space in one of the closets in the room so I was thinking the HF 2 HP with Thien baffle and a Wynn nano filter, all chopped up and made to fit in a smaller space. At the same time I'm attempting to build the baffle I would build a smaller one to go in a 5 gallon bucket for a shop vac later down the line, or my wife's dyson but no one tell her that . Any thoughts on if this DC setup will work for grabbing most of the dust off the lathe, or do I go back to the drawing board? I don't care as much about the big stuff that can managed with a broom its the little guys that float around and coat everything.

Then its on to build a bench to house the lathe as my current work station is the floor or the computer desk. I'm going to put it on some wheels so it will tuck nicely against the wall when not in use. I am also going to try to make it like one of the old time sewing machines that flipped down into the table so its out of sight out of mind for the Mrs. but we will see about that... I don't know if I have the knowledge or skill to build it out of wood. Who knows maybe I will give up on making it out of wood and weld it up out of metal instead since that's what I know how to do, but would rather it be wood.

Any thoughts or advice always appreciated.

thanks
dave


----------



## BangleGuy (May 10, 2012)

Dave it sounds like you are off to the races. Turning is a lot of fun. On your discussion about tables; when I bought my Jet Mini-lathe, I had the same dilemma, so I just temporarily located my lathe on a homebuilt sanding bench. I figured I was done with flat work for a while, so I thought why not.

This turned out to be a great place as I have now hooked the sanding table up to my dust collector and that really keeps the air clean. I also added a vacuum port which I position right at the chuck. Chips still fly, and I have to pull out the shop vac. But catching those fine dust particles is probably more important for keeping your lungs and Mama happy:teethlaugh: 

I am looking forward to seeing some of your work!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 10, 2012)

davebug said:


> I've done just about nothing but read about dust collectors over the past few days and I think I'm going to go with a actual DC. I traded my wife some space in one of the closets in the room so I was thinking the HF 2 HP with Thien baffle and a Wynn nano filter, all chopped up and made to fit in a smaller space. At the same time I'm attempting to build the baffle I would build a smaller one to go in a 5 gallon bucket for a shop vac later down the line, or my wife's dyson but no one tell her that . Any thoughts on if this DC setup will work for grabbing most of the dust off the lathe, or do I go back to the drawing board? I don't care as much about the big stuff that can managed with a broom its the little guys that float around and coat everything.
> 
> Then its on to build a bench to house the lathe as my current work station is the floor or the computer desk. I'm going to put it on some wheels so it will tuck nicely against the wall when not in use. I am also going to try to make it like one of the old time sewing machines that flipped down into the table so its out of sight out of mind for the Mrs. but we will see about that... I don't know if I have the knowledge or skill to build it out of wood. Who knows maybe I will give up on making it out of wood and weld it up out of metal instead since that's what I know how to do, but would rather it be wood.
> 
> ...




I bought one of these and hooked it up to just about all of my various equipment with 6" plastic irrigation pipe.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0548Z

I ran metal tape down the inside of all the pipe and fastened it to the pipe along the way. Then I connected the metal tape to elec ground. Lots of blast gates and a remote start button topped it off. Ive had it running for about 4 months and it works like a champ. No fine dust issues. The whole setup was a little pricey though.


----------



## davebug (May 10, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> davebug said:
> 
> 
> > I've done just about nothing but read about dust collectors over the past few days and I think I'm going to go with a actual DC. I traded my wife some space in one of the closets in the room so I was thinking the HF 2 HP with Thien baffle and a Wynn nano filter, all chopped up and made to fit in a smaller space. At the same time I'm attempting to build the baffle I would build a smaller one to go in a 5 gallon bucket for a shop vac later down the line, or my wife's dyson but no one tell her that . Any thoughts on if this DC setup will work for grabbing most of the dust off the lathe, or do I go back to the drawing board? I don't care as much about the big stuff that can managed with a broom its the little guys that float around and coat everything.
> ...



Sounds like you have a really nice setup. I could have the supper rewire an outlet to be 220v (he is a electrician by trade), but then I will end up talking myself into some thing even bigger lol. It started with a shop vac then to one of the blowers that just blows directly into a bag now I'm building a custom DC, man this is a slippery slope.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 10, 2012)

davebug said:


> Sounds like you have a really nice setup. I could have the supper rewire an outlet to be 220v (he is a electrician by trade), but then I will end up talking myself into some thing even bigger lol. It started with a shop vac then to one of the blowers that just blows directly into a bag now I'm building a custom DC, man this is a slippery slope.



Yeah man, it is slippery indeed. You did mention early on in your thread about selling some turned items... this is how I got the boss' approval . Now I am making and selling items, which is all the more enjoyable knowing that there is some money coming in, albeit still a looooooong way upside down. Jewelry, pens and bowls are a great way to help even the scales.


----------



## davebug (May 10, 2012)

Yep I got the ok for new toys if I agreed to attempt to sell some stuff I make and also I have to let her build me a website. She is a software product developer but she is teaching herself coding right now. Lathe came a little bit ago I un-boxed it cleaned it off and powered it on for about 5 seconds to make sure it ran, but I've got not tools no real DC and no place to mount it yet. I'll have to rent a truck this weekend and go buy some wood to build the workbench and also finish ordering the DC supplies.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 10, 2012)

I don't know if it would work for you but several people who do demo's with mini lathes use a workmate similar to this.
http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=workmate&category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallany%7Call+categories
I think they build a seperate base for the lathe which will clamp into the workmate and get the lathe up to comfortable height.


----------



## rockb (May 10, 2012)

Good goin' Dave, congrats on your new adventure. Keep us informed as the saga unfolds.


----------



## davebug (May 10, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> I don't know if it would work for you but several people who do demo's with mini lathes use a workmate similar to this.
> http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=workmate&category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallany%7Call+categories
> I think they build a seperate base for the lathe which will clamp into the workmate and get the lathe up to comfortable height.



Great idea! It will speed me up on getting to use the lathe, I'll do the DC setup and build first that way. It will also be useful for building final home of the lathe instead of the 2 chairs I use as saw horses now. I grabbed this one though it looked a little more stout and had better reviews.


----------

